# Sydney Offshore - Sunday May 6th - AM



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

The wind and swell look ideal for a trip outside the harbour - am considering Long Reef or Bluefish. Any ideas on what's biting at these places at the moment ?

Thanks.....


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Longy has flathead, tailor, mulloway, snapper and kings at the moment. Wrasse and flowerpots too of course. Am keen to join you. SWMBO has other plans, but they may fall through


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

You need ............


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

kraley said:


> I'm feeling a bit better this morning - and seabeeze is making me feel even better!
> 
> Looks like NO swell this weekend guys - time to get offshore. 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


Long Reef Wide then. Can't be more than 5ks - will work it out tonight.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

kraley said:


> Lurkers and newbies:
> 
> Some thing to consider, however:
> 
> ...


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Peril said:


> kraley said:
> 
> 
> > I'm feeling a bit better this morning - and seabeeze is making me feel even better!
> ...


Forgive me for asking a simpleton's question Dave but where is Long Reef and where is the launch point?

JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Launch spot is Fishermans Beach ramp, off Anzac Av Collaroy, past the golf club.

Parking fees are due to Warringah Council and its dictator (er I mean administrator) unless you are a local 

Long Reef Wall is about a 20 min easy paddle and it will be a car park out there Sunday morning with such conducive conditions.

Target species are snapper and kings in 10-20m. Your guess how to catch them, but fresh bait is available from Narrabeen Bait & Tackle very early (maybe 5am) and is second only to livies. Yakkas, slimys and squid frequent the area but I haven't caught them there.

Will post details on Long Reef Wide tonight - its about 3' of longitude east of the wall so not suitable for a first trip out


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Would LOVE to be there, but as it's my birthday on Sunday I'll be expecting the kids can come and jump on me in bed early bearing luke warm cups of tea, burnt toast and badly wrapped presents.

I wouldn't want to disappoint the little tackers!!

I can imagine the sad looks on their faces if they came into the bedroom singing happy birthday and daddy wasn't there.....


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Well happy b day to you mate. Hope it is a great one. Better remember to kick the misses out of bed before hand -keep an eye on those toast you were talking about.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> A likely story. You just don't want to have to match up with me mano a mano to get that mojo bidness straightened out......
> 
> :x :x :x :x :x :x :x


jeez for a sniffly flu-ridden butterfingers mojo buying hobie peddlin american you can sure talk it up.....one day without your Mojo and you're crying like a big girl.... :lol: :wink:

Could this be a case of MOJO ENVY? :shock: :shock:

ps...did I mention how well all those fish fought yesterday??? Boy that was good fun!! What a shame those without similar mojo's will never feel the POWER OF A BIG FISH. Glad to have my Mojo back!!! *YEAH BABY!!!!*

ps...Ken, I'm sure your mojo will be back....one day   

pps...sorry to hijack your Long Reef thread!!


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I would love to join you all but I have our monthly surfing contest.
Longy is fishing very well at the moment but is not being fished by many.
You do not have to go wide to get good fish.
Someone please take a camera and also keep an eye out for the gear I lost there last Friday. 1 knife, 1 glove, 1 box of sinkers, 1 set of lip grippers and 2 good fish(1 40cm red and a 68cm fat king)
Good luck

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Offshore at Longy is shaping up to be a corker!

If we're going out a little further, I'll bring along a couple of UHF radio's so I can keep in contact with at least one other person ( $24.95 at Whitworths if anyone was wondering )

Also would prefer to stay closer to others - I'm more concerned about stink boats not seeing me, so I figure more yaks make a bigger target and/or reduce the odds of me being hit :roll:

Now to build up my fresh bait supply - maybe a squiding session Sat evening and some little bait jigs for the troll out on Sunday.

I feel a big fish or two is headed our way - can't wait!

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good Property is a snapper ground that is just over 5km out from Long Reef. Long Reef Wide is about another km out. I'll put both of these marks in my GPS and we can make a call on Sunday. Current forecast is fantastic though - a real Sydney Winter's day!.

I'll pick up a cheapy UHF myself.

BTW Good Property is 55m deep and LRWide is 56m. GP is reputed to hold snapper, morwong, trevally, leatherjackets (big chinamen), flathead, mulloway and kings. LR Wide for flathead, snapper, morwong and other reef species


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Bit of a cliche, but I hope that "Good Property" turns out to be "Hot Property" for the crew that venture out on the weekend 8) 
Over here in the West we are expecting 0 - 8 knot winds in the morning here in Gero, but the swell will be 2 metres + and getting bigger on Sunday (with the winds getting up to 20 - 24 knots Sunday arvo) :twisted: :evil: 
We expect mega trip reports with pics of the biguns that you will catch :shock: 
Hope I don't jinx you all


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm 90% on being able to make Sunday am. I dropped into Whitworths this morning and picked up one of their $24.95 UHF radios (and an orange smoke flare because I've always wanted one...).

Bait tube at the ready - has anyone had any luck with bait collection near the ramp?


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

the best place for livies is a place called Black road.
It is up toward North Narrabeen (sorry I do not have the GPS mark)
If you are going wide tho I don't think you will be off chasing bait too.
It takes me 20 mins to get to White Rock(very cruisey pace) so if you are going to Good Property I would estimate at least 45 mins paddle to the spot and you have to leave enough in the tank to get home (especially if the wind picks up).

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Alright people let's get more specific. Where precisely are we launching from, parking and going to? What time, what bait and all that?

Don't get me wrong....whatever you say on baits I will be taking my HBs, SPs, slugs, perhaps some freshly caught squid (although small mighty torpedo calamari seem to represent my last efforts), frozen bait, old soggy bait and pieces of Nina Malma's (Ggrrrr) underwear (seriously hot! hot! hot! swedish girlfriend I had some 15 years ago....hey...at some point you must empty the deep freeze...for gifted clothing). Anyway...I am up for this as the seasons change will be an interesting experience.

I started yak fishing in the winter months from memory so bring it on!

JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

JT said:


> Alright people let's get more specific. Where precisely are we launching from, parking and going to? What time, what bait and all that?
> 
> Don't get me wrong....whatever you say on baits I will be taking my HBs, SPs, slugs, perhaps some freshly caught squid (although small mighty torpedo calamari seem to represent my last efforts), frozen bait, old soggy bait and pieces of Nina Malma's (Ggrrrr) underwear (seriously hot! hot! hot! swedish girlfriend I had some 15 years ago....hey...at some point you must empty the deep freeze...for gifted clothing). Anyway...I am up for this as the seasons change will be an interesting experience.
> 
> ...


You want it all eh?

See attached GE image for launch spot and fishing marks. Parking is next to the ramp. Bring coins or credit card. 6am launch. I'll be there around 5:40.

Bait is up to you. Fresh is available at NB&T on Pittwater Rd just north of the intersection with the parkway. I'll be trying for livies or just using lures.

BTW, purchased some flares and a twin pack of UHF radios. Can lend one of the radios but you have to promise to keep it dry


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Peril said:


> JT said:
> 
> 
> > Alright people let's get more specific. Where precisely are we launching from, parking and going to? What time, what bait and all that?
> ...


Good stuff Dave. A genuine thanks. Are we talking Saturday or Sunday morning? I am suprised at the number of people that have been buying flares lately..I have carried them for 9 month or so. And the UHFs are becoming more prevelant. Very good idea I reckon given that a bait balls are missed by most and that the UHF would pull locally situated yak brothers into the fold/action.

Can UHF and VHF interact on a casual basis?

Perhaps I will see you Sat/Sun morning crack of dawn. You know what they say...the early bird gets the......what salmon is it????

JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

kraley said:


> JT said:
> 
> 
> > Can UHF and VHF interact on a casual basis?
> ...


Sunday is the plan.

Bring your VHF. I can lend you a UHF and if anyone gets into strife and has a UHF they can get onto you to call help.

BTW John, how do you store your flares on the yak? Drybag inside?


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Ok after afew beers yesterday I have made the executive decision that I won't be needed all day on sunday (moving house) and will make this trip. I'll be stopping at Narra B & T on my way through so if anyone wants some bait PM me otherwise i'll see you all at 545 tomorrow...
Btw, how many are using radios and who is heading out wide?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

So we have:

paulb
sbd - UHF & flare
JT - VHF, UHF & flares
Kraley
On The Edge
Peril - GPS, UHF & flares

Anyone else? I suggest we buddy up so there is a UHF with each pair. Everyone got a whistle?


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Occy said he would make it down....
I'm picking up a UHF today and have whistle already.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'll bring a couple of UHF's.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

cant make it tomorrow 

good luck out there....may the sand monster be with you :wink:


----------

